# IMBA rates Scotland "Category: Global Superstar"



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

> *Category: Global Superstar
> Nation: Scotland
> Grade: A+
> *
> ...


From:
http://www.imba.com/news/news_releases/12_06/12_21_report_card.html


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Lots more to come too. The latest being: http://www.monumentalmtbclub.org.uk/






I always wind up my pal in England who has 1 local track within 30miles. I have about 12 here in NE Scotland.


----------



## durkind (Jul 8, 2005)

*Coast-to-Coast*

I have heard about this trip throgh a a website (Mac's Adventures I think). Is this a worthy trip? Good singletrack? Challenging? Any recommended guide services? I live in the Rockies and would love to explore European mountainbiking.

Thnaks


----------



## Bula (Sep 20, 2004)

*Coast to coast?*

I, too, await any recommendations about a coast to coast trip in Scotland.


----------



## stuartw (Jan 3, 2007)

There are a few coast to coasts described here.

http://www.offroadadventures-online.com/

The tour of the cairngorms is truly fantastic. I did it last year.

I'm proud Scotland has been awarded an A+ rating again, MTBing is taking off here big time. Also, access to the countryside is barely restricted. Its great!


----------



## Pete-G (May 5, 2006)

Brilliant, getting the recognition it deserves. I just hope England and Wales will take note of whats happened up there and follow it up. Though to be fare, the Welsh were there first and still have some some fantastic trails to use.


----------

